# Other > Off Topic >  Windows 10

## Sebastian Finke

Anyone upgrading?

I'm holding off for the meantime...

----------


## Mjolinor

I thought Windows 10 was a lease thing?

Buy a new computer and get a year worth of lease then in a year your PC packs up until you agree to pay Micro$hite a monthly fee, same as they have done with Office.

If that is true you would have to be pretty desperate to upgrade.

Also wonder if "upgrade" is correct, that implies better and I have yet to see them improve anything with a new release.

----------


## jimc

I dont believe it to be a monthly fee thing since you will be able to buy it for a 100 bucks like any other windows system but there may be different purchase options like a subscription if you prefer that. Im not really sure what all the options are there. All the other previous windows are going to be unsupported just like xp. You will basically have to upgrade at some point. There really is no reason not to. Windows 10 is so much nicer in almost every way. I have been on the insider program for a year now so i have had it insalled on 3 machines for about that long. The only thing that i dont like is their mail app. I think that is terrible so i use 3rd party. I have never had any issues with any software not running. Keep in mind that the basic core of it is windows 8 and its just a user interface change for the most part so compatibility should be a non issue.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Buy a new computer and get a year worth of lease then in a year your PC packs up until you agree to pay Micro$hite a monthly fee, same as they have done with Office.


 Yeah Microsoft's silence on the matter speaks volumes.

Another huge no-no for me is the fact that all updates auto-install with no option to switch off updates. Not only would that destroy my data plan but Windows updates haven't always been known to 'work'.

I like Windows. But I would hate it if they went subscription only and not give me any way to manage my OS and my PC.

----------


## jimc

the update thing from what i am told is only for home users. so if your running the home edition everything will update in the background automatically. you will have no choice. if your on the pro or enterprise edition you can opt out of or delay updates for i think 8 mos. you can basically be on an 8 month slower release schedule so any bugs with updates are worked out before you see them. i used to like windows, then i went to a mac and like it so much better. i still have 3 windows machines though that use daily and i can say what they have done with it its definitely alot better. alot of nice features. i think the apps have gotten a little too clean though if you ask me. they eliminate almost all buttons so you look at an app and have no idea what do do because there is nothing to click on. well atleast not like it used to be. its a good os though. much better than all the past ones. i havent found any bugs or apps that dont work yet.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> the update thing from what i am told is only for home users. so if your running the home edition everything will update in the background automatically. you will have no choice. if your on the pro or enterprise edition you can opt out of or delay updates for i think 8 mos.


In principle I disagree with this (Microsoft's approach). Look at the 3D printing world, any product that takes from a consumer's freedom to chose ends up badly for the consumer. Makerbot, Da Vinci, 3D Systems, Stratasys, to name the common names. Its the reason why other brands thrive.

I use Windows 7 which I think is amazing. I have it on 3 of my 4 PCs, the last having Windows 8, Not a fan of 8. But if 10 will restrict how I use my own PC then I won't upgrade. 

First prize would be to run Linux but that doesn't support my CAD software.

----------


## Mjolinor

Time to change your CAD software.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Not that simple. Catia is required by the aircraft OEMs, can't use anything else. The other two (Creo and Geomagic) are used for all jig and mould design and there are years and years worth of work tied up in them. Plus they're fully paid for. Switching now is gonna cost a massive amount of cash and time.

Besides, what pro CAD system run on Linux? SolidEdge is the only one I know of...

----------


## bford903

Windows 10 sounds similar to Xbox Live. Pay a fee to get all of the extra features, or stick with the limited free version.

I'm upgrading on my travel laptop because I really don't like Windows 8. 

My CAD computer runs Win7, and I've been really happy with it so I see no reason to change.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> My CAD computer runs Win7, and I've been really happy with it so I see no reason to change.


I'm in the same boat. I will be following Ten Forums closely though for user feedback...

Today is the launch btw...

----------


## curious aardvark

disable windows updates. 
This should be done as soon as windows has been installed on a computer anyway.
But it's amazing how many people let microsoft stick any old crap on their machine because some monkey at the shop told them to. 

Using a neat little piece of free software called Classic Shell: http://www.classicshell.net/
You can make wndows 8 look and behave almost exactly like windows 7. It's one of the most things I do these days. 
Uless you plan on getting a windows phone & tablet alongside your desktop or laptop and buying a bunch of crappy microsoft apps - there is NO POINT in installing windows 10. 

Stick with 7 or classic shelled 8.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I will be sticking with 7, at least until the dust has settled and I know exactly where MS is headed.

This wouldn't be an issue if my CAD software could run on Windows in Vbox... The day that happens I would probably switch to Mint permanently...

----------


## Mjolinor

> I will be sticking with 7, at least until the dust has settled and I know exactly where MS is headed.


Where they are headed? Do you think there is going to be a massive change of heart at Micro$hite and they will suddenly start making things better instead of worse. The ongoing downwards spiral that started from DOS 3.3 shows no sign of ending from where I am standing, the small improvement bubble of Windo$e 3.11 is ancient history now and can't really be used as valid statistical input data.

----------


## Bassna

I'll be upgrading myself but mostly because there is huge change's with how Xbox One and Windows 10 will work together with each other. We have 2 Xbox one's here at the house so I'm looking forward to trying all the new features out  :Big Grin:

----------


## bford903

So I upgraded to Windows 10 and the first thing they ask is if you'd like to use their "Express Settings". I pressed "Customize" to see what settings they were referring to. 

Send your contacts list and calendar info to Microsoft. NO
Send your browser history to Microsoft. NO
Backup all your files to the cloud storage at Microsoft. NO NO NO

We are Microsoft. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.

----------


## Bassna

> So I upgraded to Windows 10 and the first thing they ask is if you'd like to use their "Express Settings". I pressed "Customize" to see what settings they were referring to. 
> 
> Send your contacts list and calendar info to Microsoft. NO
> Send your browser history to Microsoft. NO
> Backup all your files to the cloud storage at Microsoft. NO NO NO
> 
> We are Microsoft. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.


Think of how many people just hit "Accept" also on "Express settings"

----------


## 8-Bits

> So I upgraded to Windows 10...


If you are using a MakerBot Replicator 2 or FlashForge Creator Pro with Win10, is the printer working?  Also, did Win10 install its new 3D printer support drivers for your printer?

Thanks - John

----------


## bford903

> If you are using a MakerBot Replicator 2 or FlashForge Creator Pro with Win10, is the printer working?  Also, did Win10 install its new 3D printer support drivers for your printer?
> 
> Thanks - John


I upgraded on my travel laptop just to try it out. Don't know if it installed any support drivers for 3D printing. I think you have to download an app to install the drivers. The printer I use is a Projet 1200 SLA machine connected to a Win7 computer with my CAD software.

----------


## 8-Bits

> I upgraded on my travel laptop just to try it out. Don't know if it installed any support drivers for 3D printing. I think you have to download an app to install the drivers. The printer I use is a Projet 1200 SLA machine connected to a Win7 computer with my CAD software.


I know with my Printrbot Metal and MakerBot as soon as I connected the printer Win10 installed special drivers (i.e. plug-and-play) and identify the 3D printer along side the standard computer printers.  Great concept, if it worked. :-)

The custom drivers appear to make the printer work with Microsoft's free "3D Builder" app (https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/3D-Printing), but messes up Repetier, etc. that expect the printer to be on a USB-to-Serial port.  And if you uninstall the new driver it will just reinstall itself when the printer gets connected.  I am in the process of trying to uninstall the entire "Printrbot Driver Package", but this is a complex procedure.

Bottom line, stay on Win7 for now on the computer you use to interface your 3D printer.

----------


## positronicman

MOMSOFT.jpg

For those who are blithely considering the 'upgrade', take a look at Windows 10 settings.  

I'll pass on paying M$ for the 'privilege' of joining their new botnet.

----------


## 8-Bits

If you read the Win10 EULA it is very clear the MS will never charge for upgrading to Win10 from Win7 or Win8.x (or on a newly purchased device) on the current device it is installed on.  The only unknown at this time is what they will charge for new installs after 12 months.

With respect to sharing personal information with MS you can either opt out when you install Win10, or change the settings at any time.

I would suggest that everyone decide to install Win10, or not, based on their opinion of the OS's capabilities and not FUD.

----------


## Mjolinor

> I would suggest that everyone decide to install Win10, or not, based on their opinion of the OS's capabilities and not FUD.


I did so nothing changes. Microsoft make good mice, end of story.

----------


## 8-Bits

> I did so nothing changes. Microsoft make good mice, end of story.


As-of Monday, 18 million systems have been upgraded to Win10 and the update rate continues at approx. 1000 upgrades a minute.  Hardly the end of the story for most people.

Anyway, I'm really just trying to get some useful information on the new 3D printer support in Win10 and not debate Microsoft's motives.

----------


## Mjolinor

So don't try to persuade people that know when they are wrong then. Stick to the ridiculously hard way of doing things and use Micro$hite.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobby Lin

I chose to stick with my Win7 since all of my 3d softwares are compatible with my OS. I am still hesitant to upgrade until I read some positive feedback that the new OS is a success. I don't want to repeat another experienced from Windows Vista.

----------


## jimc

believe me i much prefer osx but i have to have a pc as well and i have to say 10 is nice for MS. its the best thing i have seen from them in years. just dont forget to not use express settings and turn off all the info sharing stuff during setup and your fine. like i said ive been using it for prob 8-12 mos. you may come across the occasional glitch but nothing serious. for us as 3d printing enthusiasts there seems to be a usb com issue that causes random stops during printing but really you should be printing via sd card anyway. thats really the only thing i have found.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> ... take a look at Windows 10 settings.  ...


_This_ is what it all comes down to. The whole collecting data thing... its not new. At least in terms of sites visited, etc. But the keylogger is a serious violation, along with the fact that Microsoft override your system settings _without your permission_.

Need I remind you all of Skynet?

----------


## kevin34

I still have not updated Windows 10, Windows 10 rumors are still many problems

----------


## Sebastian Finke

So... something we have been waiting for...




> One of the biggest gripes a good deal of the community is having with Microsoft’s “amazing” Windows 10 is the inability to disable automatic updates, an intended design by Microsoft.
> Irrespective of why someone does or does not wish to disable that functionality, it really shouldn’t be there in the first place. We should have the choice to install updates how we please.
> We don’t want drivers we had no part in selecting conflicting with what’s already installed. Nor do we want Microsoft installing whatever bloatware they deem fit without our say-so.
> For all intents and purposes, we own our copy of Windows 10 and should be given more, not less, control over it.


The whole story

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Microsoft Forces Windows 10 Onto Windows 7 And Windows 8

They might as well just go ahead and call it Windows Genisys...

----------


## 8-Bits

First, to answer my own original question I created a Win10 bootable DVD and did a repair of the OS and my Printrbot SM is now working fine.  In fact, it's directly supported by Win10 and shows in the device list and Explorer window as a named 3D printer.  My guess is now that Windows has a built-in USB-to-Serial driver there was a conflict with the old "unsigned" driver that was needed with Win7.  I also have a FlashForge CP running with Win10 (using RelicatorG, Repetier, MakerWare and Slic3r) and everything appears fine.  I would suggest that if you decide to update to Win10 you first uninstall the affected driver.

To clarify the "automatic update" function of Win10, the Pro (and Enterprise) version does indeed let the user stop automatic updates.  It is only the Home version that removes that option.  And all versions let you hide and uninstalled an update just like all previous versions of Windows.  This actually makes sense for the millions of average users that tend to let there OS security updates fall behind.  This is the same approach used by most anti-virus apps.

Ref: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/defer-upgrades-in-windows-10

----------


## wachuko

After what I thought was the worst coincidence... installed Win10 on my computer and worked fine for a couple of weeks and when the first update comes along, boom, nothing works.  In my case it ended up being my Graphics Card dying on me... but man, what timing... This is on a year-old built system.

Anywho.... replaced the card and the machine has been working flawlessly. 

Intel Core i7-4930K 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus P9X79 ATX LGA2011 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (8 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 
Storage1: Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage2: Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: NVidia GeForce GTX 970 4GB 
Case: Cooler Master HAF 932 Blue ATX Full Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM850 80+ Gold Certified Power Supply 
Optical Drive: Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer 
Speakers: Genius SP-HF1800A 50W 2ch Speakers
Monitor: ViewSonic VA2855SMH 28-Inch SuperClear Full HD LED Monitor
Keyboard: Gigabyte GK-OSMIUM Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Gigabyte GM-KRYPTON Wired Laser Mouse
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 - 64-bit

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Looks like MS now rule the ad engine...

01.jpg

----------


## ElizabethKimbrough

I won't be upgrading to it anytime soon, windows 8 works perfectly well for me!

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

Ew. Windows 8 is infinitely worse than 10.

I would prefer 7, but given the choice between 8 and 10 almost everyone universally would choose 10.


Keep in mind that the free upgrade to Windows 10 will be ending July 29th. If you ever plan to switch, you need to do so soon or you will have to pay for it.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I wouldn't want it for free, why would I pay? 

There is no logical reason to 'upgrade' to 10. The cons far outweigh the pros.

----------


## Mjolinor

You will have to pay for it anyway when they change its description from software to a service like they have done with Office.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> I wouldn't want it for free, why would I pay? 
> 
> There is no logical reason to 'upgrade' to 10. The cons far outweigh the pros.


For me personally, DirectX12.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> You will have to pay for it anyway when they change its description from software to a service like they have done with Office.


Two words: Libre Office

----------


## curious aardvark

right click the start button. 
click on Control Panel. 
select Administrative services.
Select services
scroll down to windows update - double click.
Click the STOP button
Then select disabled from the drop down menu. 
Click okay/apply. 

Windows 10 updates are now switched off.

----------


## curious aardvark

> Windows 8 is infinitely worse than 10.


Actually it's a LOT better. windows 8.1 - on the other hand is almost as bad as 10. But you retain the ability to easily stop updates. Something microsoft have tried to stop you doing in 10. 
But the original wondows 8 - with classic shell installed is almost the same as windows 7.  No major changes apart from the added app os, which if you have any sense you completely ignore.

----------


## Mjolinor

> No major changes apart from the added app os, which if you have any sense you completely ignore.


But it has been proven over and over again that Windo$e users have no sense.  :Smile:

----------


## patco

I don't like Win 10  :Frown:

----------


## Dinectich

I heard, that in the new Windows 10, in Office 365, is another's powerpoint templates (like http://www.poweredtemplate.com/ppt-p...templates.html - it is an official resource of windows 10). So what I mean - Is it true? Because I need standard templates like in office 2010, because all my tasks I must do with the same templates, or my boss going to kill me)

----------


## curious aardvark

actually the last major update - made it much much worse. It disabled the desktop, while still leaving any files on it. 
Yes they are moving away from any legacy windows systems - but given that many programs still use them - this is just a bad idea. 

  Windows 10 was a bad idea that microsoft released early and are currently panic updating in the forlorn hope they can get people to buy windows phones and tablets. As far as I can see it's had the opposite effect and is driving people more towards android and apple phones and tablets. 
Hence the panic updates from microsoft.
Also a lot of the windows 10 apps for tablets don't run on desktops and vice versa - which was the whole point of windows 10. 

Microsoft have shot themselves in both feet and at least one buttock and just seem to be making things worse with each update.

----------


## VixTwix

Its freaking pissing me off, clutter design and problems with performance.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep it's slow as cold treacle and crashes a lot.

----------


## MadMaxim

I am not so happy with windows 10 either, updates, slow system work. Prefere 8.

----------


## Ive

I have W8 and it runs great with all my software like AutoCAD nad Robot

----------


## contestantnum13

I've upgraded

----------


## curious aardvark

to what - linux ? 
Or windows 7. 

I actually found someone on ebay who sells legit serial numbers and install iso's for windows 7 for £2.29

And they work :-)
At that price, there's no point using a hacked version of 7
:-)

----------

